# What do you do with your nutmeg?



## Mel! (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello, and hope the new year is being good to u. 

I do not know how to use nutmeg creatively. 
I just cant guess what it would taste good in, like I can do with other spices. 
I just put it in things, when I read it, in a receipe.
So far, I have used it in white sauce and with root vegetables. 

Anybody use it with something else?

Mel


----------



## Aria (Jan 8, 2007)

Nutmeg:  pot roasts -  meat loaf  - meatballs --  seafood-  fried chicken - oyster stew -  mushroom sauce -  sweet salad dressings -   beans - carrots - cauliflower -corn -onions -  nut bread - coffee cakes -  sweet rolls - custards - apple pie-
pumpkin pie - vanilla ice cream -hard sauce....here are a few suggestions.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 8, 2007)

I grind nutmeg over chicken noodle soup.  Reminds me of Grandma's house.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2007)

I always use a pinch of it with sauteed mushrooms.  Also in alfredo sauce.   Always with parsnips.


----------



## appletart (Jan 8, 2007)

I add a little bit of ground nutmeg to pumpkin pie, and apple pie


----------



## Katie H (Jan 8, 2007)

We always grate fresh nutmeg in our Swiss fondue.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2007)

I put it in my oatmeal cookies and Paul likes it sprinkled on his egg nog.


----------



## sattie (Jan 8, 2007)

Broccoli Cheddar soup!!!!  That is where I use it most... but then I make Broccoli Cheddar soup at least once a week!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nutmeg adds a nice flavour when added in meatballs or meatloaf.
Also a perpetual ingredients in my curry spice mix.
Another thing, it goes real well with bechamelle sauce.

All of them though, needs to be used discreetly, not to the point to become overpowering, well as with all other spices of course!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 8, 2007)

spinach and many cheese dishes.  try it in mac and cheese.


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 8, 2007)

I sprinkle nutmeg on top of my rice pudding.  I also use nutmeg in the egg mixture when I make french toast.


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2007)

I love to grind the little nutmegs over so many different foods! Italian food begs for it! I also add it to some of my beef recipes, for that added zing (try it in stroganoff). Also, nearly all apple goodies do well with an extra few grates. 

Do remember though, that the powdered stuff they sell in the store doesn't much resemble the spicier, not as sweet flavor of grating the real thing.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 9, 2007)

I add to curry and Chinese five-spice powders, sprinkle on apple and pumpkin pies and eggnog.


----------



## Lynan (Jan 9, 2007)

nutmeg is wonderful in mashed potato, and as others have mentioned also, I use it often with spinach, bechamel sauce, and always on my baked rice pudding which forms a skin ( and which I adore with cooked dried apricots and cream  )
Just make sure you use fresh grated, not the horrid pre grated stuff. I also much prefer it with apples as opposed to cinnamon, but thats a personal thing.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow Aria

I did not realise it would be good, in all those things.
I will be using netmeg a lot more, in future. 
And i am going to get whole nut megs. I have a new thingy, for grinding. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone

Those are such good ideas. I was planning to be much more liberal, with the nutmeg, until I read Daisys warning. I think I will use a sprinkle here and there.

I think the reason, I could never work out what to put the nutmeg in, is because I only had the pre ground one. I will get the unground one. Then hopefully i will get more of a clue, about how it tastes. 

Mel


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

It was mentioned to add nutmeg to warm milk with honey.  It's also good in cold milk with a bit of vanilla-----my children loved it.  Freshly grated nutmeg is heavenly!


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 9, 2007)

I see it most often in cream sauces and desserts. Try grating a whole nutmeg instead of the jarred kind, it's much better.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 9, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Nutmeg adds a nice flavour when added in meatballs or meatloaf.
> Also a perpetual ingredients in my curry spice mix.
> Another thing, it goes real well with bechamelle sauce.
> 
> All of them though, needs to be used discreetly, not to the point to become overpowering, well as with all other spices of course!



Meatballs don't taste much like meatballs to me without nutmeg! For coffee lovers, try grating nutmeg into your coffee. It's a Kenyan coastal way of having coffee if it's freshly roasted. I don't do much coffee, at most 5 to 10 times a year mostly as Irish coffee or freshly roasted as mentioned.


----------



## home cook (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you Jikoni. I've tryed coffe like you advised but I added cinnamon too. Very very tasty.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 11, 2007)

home cook said:
			
		

> Thank you Jikoni. I've tryed coffe like you advised but I added cinnamon too. Very very tasty.


Glad you enjoyed it homecook I will try with cinnamon as well. Sounds very tasty.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks expatgirl

I wonder if my daugher would like that milk and nutmeg idea. I will try it. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks very much Sarawelch

I will get the whole nutmegs in future. I think most things taste better, when one grates them onesself. They seem to start losing their flavour, after grating. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Jikoni

I love that coffee idea. And I drink coffee, everyday. I will try nutmeg with it. As soon as i can find whole nutmegs, in the shops, i will try it. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Jan 15, 2007)

And i like that cinnimon in coffee idea too. And, i can try it, today, because I have cinnimon, in the house. 
So many things can make food and drinks so much tastier and exotic.

Mel


----------



## bevkile (Mar 20, 2007)

Rachael Ray uses it with kale and greens when she cooks with them. Just a tad.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 20, 2007)

love it on tapiocca puddin' too, or egg custard, or...vanilla puddin', or ice cream, or...


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

i just use it in my spinach and ricotta canelloni, thats about it at the moment LOL


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an old Betty Crocker recipe that calls for nutmeg in  chicken dinner pie.  I guess the white sauce that you make for it (chicken broth and milk) could qualify as a bechamel sauce as you thicken it with some flour and then add the nutmeg which make the flavor outstanding along with the chicken, onion, peas, and carrots.  Delicious!!


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 14, 2007)

I only ever use it in Mashed potato or to the water for boiled cabbage.

some use it on top of egg custard too.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 14, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I only ever use it in Mashed potato or to the water for boiled cabbage.
> 
> some use it on top of egg custard too.


 
In mashed potato. 
I never thought about that one. 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mel! (Aug 14, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> love it on tapiocca puddin' too, or egg custard, or...vanilla puddin', or ice cream, or...


 
Oh yeah. Those are cool ideas too. I never thought about putting it in deserts like that. I will in future.


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

after reading this post
i went and made a milkshake with espresso coffee (freshly made of course), cold milk, sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg tonight, tasted good! could've added a bit more cinnamon mmmm thanks for the idea


----------



## sattie (Aug 14, 2007)

The newest application I have found for fresh grated nutmeg is on baked butternut squash with a bit of butter and s&p.... so simple, but yet so tasty... the nutmeg really accents the soft flavor of the squash.


----------



## home cook (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Sattie! Very, very interesting idea to mix nutmeg and squash! I have to try it.


----------



## bozzy (Sep 16, 2007)

After reading this thread I got the idea of trying some nutmeg in hot chocolate ... Not so great 

Then again, your mileage may vary...


----------



## Mel! (Sep 17, 2007)

bozzy said:


> After reading this thread I got the idea of trying some nutmeg in hot chocolate ... Not so great


 

Well it was worth a try.
Who know what good tasting combinations have not yet been discovered yet.

Mel


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

I put it into a small zipper bag and throw it into the back of my spice cupboard, on the top shelf, where I forget about it, so I end up buying new ones the next time I need some.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

I use it for Fettincini Alfredo sauce


----------



## Baketech (Feb 4, 2008)

Freshly ground on top of a Painkiller please...


----------



## shelship1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Freshly grated, not too much, on top of homemade chocolate milk shakes, delicious!


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*       Just reading this for the first time and it reminded me of all the things I haven't had in a long time. The butternut squash - brown sugar & nutmeg, Sattie. expat; the milk, we added cinnamin too. And Pumpkin pie, rice pudding, tapioca.*
*Looks like I'll have to get back to some of my old tried and true.*


----------

